# New Carry Gun



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Taking the Conceal Carry course next weekend and just picked up a Springfield XD .40 subcompact new for about $475 Put about a hundred rounds through it last night and it shot great. I love the grip safety. It came with two mags, a 9and 11rd. The 11 rd extended the grip a little which was nice on the range as the smaller mag left my pinky off the bottom but I won't mind as wit makes for a smaller profile. can't wait to shoot it again, I was very happy with it.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have found a .40 is a little too much for a sub-compact the gun I carry daily is a Kahr MP9, I have the extended floor plates on two mags for the range but I prefer to shoot the standard floor plate so I don't rely on the pinky finger grip.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

On compact guns i try to shoot them with the mags I will be carrying with. Perfect practice makes perfect. The more comfortable/accustomed to the carry mags I am, the more natural it will feel when the SHTF (fecal matter hits the air circulation device).


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i've got a glock 27 (.40 subcompact) and i love it. I was actually surprised how manageable it is. and i'm used to my pinky hanging off now. doesn't bother me.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Springfield makes some good stuff with the XD line...Never had any complaints with the one I had..Wish I still had it lol..


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Yea I was able to get used to my pinky off the grip pretty quick, I actually kept it pressed up against the bottom of the mag and it worked pretty well. And huntinbull, i like you translation of the acronym!


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Kinda funny that before S.A began importing and stamping their name on them they were 100$ or so less and were a tough sell. Same gun with a new name and they get the respect they really deserve as a great handgun. Still stamped "Made in Croatia" so its not like they are trying to hide anything.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

tm1669,
Who makes them? I have shot the Springfield 1911 and liked it....after a trigger job. Who makes the XD?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Huntinbull said:


> tm1669,
> Who makes them? I have shot the Springfield 1911 and liked it....after a trigger job. Who makes the XD?


The XD's are made in Croatia...My understanding is the company making them was bought out by Springfield and they left everything as is,in place, and just slapped Springfield on them..


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

What did the company used to be called?


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

They used to be sold as a HS 2000 and I believe the company is named HS (Croatia) something or other also. They're still made by HS and imported by S.A but S.A is very involved in updates, quality controll and production.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

tm1669 said:


> Kinda funny that before S.A began importing and stamping their name on them they were 100$ or so less and were a tough sell. Same gun with a new name and they get the respect they really deserve as a great handgun. Still stamped "Made in Croatia" so its not like they are trying to hide anything.


Wow I didnt know that, I even have a XD Subcompact 9MM.


----------

